# Anyone fishing this Saturday in Sydney?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm flexi with time and location at the moment..anyone have plans?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Kids soccer and netball rule me out. Have fun in the rain


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Davey,

I may not be fishing, but all going well, I'll have the yak on the water on the lane cove river, near figtree bridge. Just got myself a pacific action sail, and am keen as mustard to try it out.

Let me know if you'd like to meet up.

Robbie


----------

